# She forgot potty training!?



## N2Mischief (Dec 3, 2012)

I would have her checked for a bladder infection.


----------



## fjm (Jun 4, 2010)

How long are you leaving her between toilet breaks? I think the problem when young pups appear to have grasped the principle is that it can be tempting to let them go too long without a trip outside - I would go back to puppy basics, hourly, then every hour and a half, for a while. And a vet check would also be a good idea - puppy vaginitis is a very common problem.


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

She can go whenever she wants, she uses a pee pee pad... But I will have her cheked!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Good idea to have her Vet checked, but my opinion is that in general people are good at teaching them that going on the pad is good, but they fail to teach them that going elsewhere is not good. You need to keep an eagle eye on her and confine her, with access to the pad when you cannot have eyes on her. Catch her when she uses the pad, and reward, and catch her that one time a day when she decides to go in the wrong place, and let her know that you disapprove. Don't be stingy with those treats! At her age, I would still be treating her 9 out of ten times that I saw her use the pad. At 16 months, Timi still gets a treat once or twice a day for using the pad, and every time that she goes outside since she has less opportunity to do that, and I want to make sure that we will get a quick pee when we are out and about and give her the opportunity.
You are at a crossroads - you can either allow your dog to be one of those little pad trained dogs who are never fully reliable (and even worse when they are out of their own home), or you can have a totally reliable model citizen if you put in the work as I described it now - totally your choice!


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

She's actually only allowed in the kitchen and in the bathroom were her pee pad is and I keep a pretty good eye on her. She gets a treat almost every time she goes.. I just don't know what to do now when she do it on the kitchen floor...

She I go places with her I bring a pad and so far she's been a good girl!

I'll get her vet check to be sure nothing is wrong!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rapso said:


> She's actually only allowed in the kitchen and in the bathroom were her pee pad is and I keep a pretty good eye on her. She gets a treat almost every time she goes.. I just don't know what to do now when she do it on the kitchen floor...
> 
> She I go places with her I bring a pad and so far she's been a good girl!
> 
> I'll get her vet check to be sure nothing is wrong!



Assuming all is physically well, then she may just have too much space too soon - she does not consider the entire area her "den". People often have the problem of their dogs going to the far, less used areas of the home for the same reason. I would get an ex-pen - preferably one that you can start out with a small space, just enough room for her pad, a bed, and maybe a foot of space between them and then gradually expand the space as she does well.
Also, I must say that if she is peeing on the floor and you don't see it happen, then you are not paying close enough attention! Some strict control and intense observation for a time now, will buy you both a lifetime of relaxed freedom!


----------



## ericwd9 (Jun 13, 2014)

You may need to go back a "pace" or two and retrain. "This Too Shall Pass"
Eric


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

The good news is she's a healthy pup. 
I figured out that Wenever there is 2 pee or more she doesn't go on her pad, she's very cautious not to step in it so I think just changing it more often will fix the issue.

Fingers crossed!


----------



## Tiny Poodles (Jun 20, 2013)

Rapso said:


> The good news is she's a healthy pup.
> I figured out that Wenever there is 2 pee or more she doesn't go on her pad, she's very cautious not to step in it so I think just changing it more often will fix the issue.
> 
> Fingers crossed!



There are many different grades of pads - I shop the human incontinence products for an even wider selection, and I have learned that it is better to pay $1.00 a pad to have one that will be totally dry on the surface 10 minutes after use, and use the same pad for 24 hours than to be constantly changing cheaper pads that stay wet indefinitely.
That is of course assuming that your dog has firm enough poops to pick up without messing up the pad.
I also keep a supply of the cheap one time use pads on hand in case somebody has tummy troubles!


----------



## Rapso (Apr 14, 2015)

Tiny Poodles said:


> Rapso said:
> 
> 
> > The good news is she's a healthy pup.
> ...


Her poop is kind of sticky and always leaves a trace on the pad so I prefer to change it just in case she walks in it and drags it all over the house... 

But it's good to know the different quality, I buy the big pack from cosco and I'd say it dries after about 10 minutes


----------

